

Algae-Powered Lamp absorbs CO2 - billconan
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/can-an-algae-powered-lamp-quench-our-thirst-for-energy-3509307/

======
Beltiras
I'm a big believer in biomechanics being the only viable solution to climate
change. Even if we stop the burn (unlikely in the short term), we have to
engineer carbon sinks because natural ones are at their limit. Streetlights
are not going to cut it either. Promising tech thou, if you can limit the area
they grow on.

